# zeichnen - mathe



## wedhead (30. Mai 2006)

Hi,

wie kann ich einen Kreis, ein Rechteck und ein Gleichschenkliges Dreieck bei Java nach einem vorgegebenen Flächeninhalt (Pixel) zeichnen lassen, da brauch ich ja irgend eine mathematische funktion wegen der wurzel usw. ?

hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen

MfG


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (30. Mai 2006)

Servus!
Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, suchst du nur mathematische Funktionen, wie zum Beispiel die Wurzel?
Wie wäre es da mit der Math Klasse? Also zum Beispiel:

```
double wurzel = Math.sqrt(flächeninhalt);
```
Wie man zeichnet, weist du?
Falls nicht, dazu nimmt man die Graphics Klasse, also zum Beispiel für einen Kreis:

```
Graphics g = componentObject.getGraphics();
double radius = wurzel/Math.PI;
g.drawOval(5,5,radius,radius);
```

Wenn du nur das wissen wolltest, hättest nur mal kurz google oder die Forumsuche bemühen müssen!

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## wedhead (30. Mai 2006)

danke dir, naja ich schreib grade abschlussprüfung in java und c++, aber irgendwie hatte ich keine zeit zum lernen..., wird mir wohl zum verhängnis, noch ca 120min zeit^^


----------

